# Surgery Tomorrow



## aljack33 (Oct 11, 2011)

I wish I would have found this board sooner. Long story short, my husband is going in for surgery tomorrow. He was diagnosed with pap thyroid cancer with a 5 cm nodule (sorry I don't know all the slang yet) in his left side. His surgery tomorrow is to remove that. The doctor said that he will look at the other side and biopsy that right away and wait for the results before closing him up. The doctor said he wants to remove the other side if there is signs of cancer. From our discussions, I think the doctor believes it has spread to the other side, but is not 100% without going in there. My problem is that my husband is positive that it's only on one side and wants to keep the other side of his thyroid. He made me promise not to let them take the other side out. Now, with all the reading I did, It looks like the majority of people believe that removing the whole thyroid is the right thing to do right away. Can anyone give me any advice? I am really nervous that I am going to have to make this decision tomorrow and I don't know what is best.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Goodness, I am sure sorry about this, for both you and your husband. Quite often, the other side will have to go sooner or later. Personally, I think having it removed all at once is the way to go. Mine were 20 years apart, and I would have preferred one surgery. I hope you'll hear from some others before tomorrow. There are many here that have had recent surgeries. I'll keep you & your husband in my thoughts.


----------



## aljack33 (Oct 11, 2011)

THanks, Webster. I have read a lot and most say to just have it all removed. He is adamant though that he wants to keep the other side. The surgeon said he will come out and ask me my thoughts when he gets the path report back. I have a feeling this is a decision that I am not going to want to make. I don't think my Husband is understanding that if they don't take it out now, they probably will have to at some point.

I think because he doesn't feel sick and the only thing that shows is that big lump in his neck that they will just have to remove it and off he will go. I don't think the cancer aspect has hit him.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am really sorry for the position you have to be in, that's tough. It is too bad he doesn't have all of the nasty symptoms that can be present: then he'd be on board to yank that little monster.

One scar is a lot nicer too.

Sometimes being the support person is very difficult. I will send good thoughts your way, and hope for the best.


----------



## aljack33 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words, Webster. I just do not want to be the one to make the decision. I'm hoping the surgeon just does what he needs to do. I really trust him and any decision he feels best. It would just make me feel better to know that the decision came from a qualified surgeon and not me. The surgeon is also have an ENT surgeon assist with the surgery. Is that normal? Or is this something I should be concerned about? He said he would feel better having one there in case he has to go up the neck towards the ear? This is all very confusing. I am thinking maybe he thinks it has gone in the lymph nodes?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I don't think anyone wants to be in that position with another person's health, even if it is a spouse. It sounds like you have found yourselves a very good surgeon. That would be my guess is why the ENT will be there too. I am not sure what is normal. I had it done at a teaching hospital and there was a crowd. Best wishes, and do try to get a good night's rest.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, me too...I'm sorry as well. All I can tell you is in my case, my left lobe was essentially taken over by the cancerous node. All pre-surgery tests assumed the right lobe was normal, but my surgeon strongly suggested total removal. I agreed (couldn't do two surgeries) and the final path showed two microscopic nodes on the right side, both of which were cancerous & would have had to be removed eventually. Everyone is different...but man, I'm glad the whole thing is gone. My thoughts are with you & your husband.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, and I had ten nodes removed...three had cancer in them. If there cancer is suspected in the nodes, my personal opinion would be to strongly consider a total thryoidectomy.


----------



## aljack33 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Joplin. The surgeon said he will remove the left thyroid and then take anything he sees on the right side and run it through pathology while my husband is still under and open. If they find anything suspicious, the surgeon said they will ask me what he should do, remove or not. I would just assume that if there is anything there, they would just remove it without even having to ask me. Is 5 cm on one side pretty normal or is that considered big? Being the big, is there a greater degree that it has spread somewhere else or does that not matter. My husband is 45. I also heard his age is not on his side either.


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome to the board and i'm sorry you guys are going through this. I had a partial (8/16) and the nodule was cancer and I went back for 2nd surgery a week later (8/23)-unfortunately w/follicular cancer they can't check pathology while you are still under. I wanted the whole thing out from day one. I had feeling it was cancer and it was. The other side was "clean" no cancer and I have no regrets. I wanted it gone for peace of mind. In "my opinion" I would have the whole thing out but I'm sure your docs will give you the information you need to make an informed decision.

An ENT did my surgery and he had one of his partners assist (with both surgeries). I just love my docs. The standard of care at our medical facility is to remove the entire organ if malignant-wasn't hard.

It's not a fast or easy solution and it's a PROCESS but the good news, you can always ask questions on here. Thoughts/prayers with you guys.

Chris


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

aljack33 said:


> I think because he doesn't feel sick and the only thing that shows is that big lump in his neck that they will just have to remove it and off he will go. I don't think the cancer aspect has hit him.


The same was true for me. No dramatic symptoms, labs were fine...just a big, visible lump in the front of my neck! The cancer part didn't really sink in for me at first. I kind of blew if off, and I mentioned to my surgeon and my oncologist that I was thinking of it as "cancer with a little c." Both strongly disagreed with that cavalier view of it.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

aljack33- I am sorry to hear about the reason for your husbands surgery tomorrow. If it were me I would have the entire thyroid removed. He has confirmed cancer and a large amount of it, so to take half and wonder if any was left would be overwhelming to me personally. I have read that the pathology check they do during surgery is not as thorough as when the tissues are sent out for pathology/cytology testing. I did not have cancer but had four other issues going on and I wanted it all out. I decided based on research and talking with my surgeon.

It is a tough call, but I think your husband has unfairly put you in the position of making a decision that is out of your control and understanding. He is the one that should have made the decision in talking with his surgeon and you about the pros and cons of keeping half or removing it all. His surgeon is the one that will ultimately make that decision based on his experience and professional judgement during surgery. I wish you and your husband all the best. Please know that we will all be sending prayers and positive thoughts to him (and you) tomorrow.


----------



## aljack33 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your well wishes and advice and insight. I am very nervous what to expect tomorrow. I have read a lot here and am greatful I found this board before we went tomorrow! You guys are the best.

another question I do have is Stages. We were never told what stage cancer my husband has. Is it not important with thyroid cancer? I know the size of his tumor and his age are not to his advantage, but when will they put a Stage on his cancer? Is this something I should ask? Is this something they don't know until after surgery or do they know already?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

If they are doing surgery then it is at a stage that it needs to get out of there! I wouldn't be concerned about the "stage" as it sounds like they are getting it early which is a good thing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aljack33 said:


> I wish I would have found this board sooner. Long story short, my husband is going in for surgery tomorrow. He was diagnosed with pap thyroid cancer with a 5 cm nodule (sorry I don't know all the slang yet) in his left side. His surgery tomorrow is to remove that. The doctor said that he will look at the other side and biopsy that right away and wait for the results before closing him up. The doctor said he wants to remove the other side if there is signs of cancer. From our discussions, I think the doctor believes it has spread to the other side, but is not 100% without going in there. My problem is that my husband is positive that it's only on one side and wants to keep the other side of his thyroid. He made me promise not to let them take the other side out. Now, with all the reading I did, It looks like the majority of people believe that removing the whole thyroid is the right thing to do right away. Can anyone give me any advice? I am really nervous that I am going to have to make this decision tomorrow and I don't know what is best.


You may not have to make the decision; the cancer may be in the other side too. I hope not but for me it would not matter because I think w/papillary cancer it is wise to have the whole gland removed. This cancer likes to spread to the lymph nodes and beyond.

Welcome to board! I am sorry for the reason though! Please let us know the outcome!

You will make the decision that is right based on what the doctors are able to tell you at the time.










Wishing both of you all the best today!


----------

